# Sulawesi Shrimp Babies!!



## Wood

Hey guys. Well I had my first hatching today! I am extremely excited. The species is actually the White Dash Sulawesi Shrimp. The hatchlings are very tiny, a little smaller than RCS hatchlings. However, it seems that the hatchlings are not as small as you would think since the females only carry about 10-15 eggs. They must carry less eggs I suppose in order to hatch larger babies compared to their size.

Anyhow, enjoy  So it is official, they do breed in freshwater.

Crusta10.de photo of the White Dash Shrimp









*Female in my tank:*



















*Baby White Dash*





































*Newborn CRS*










*10g Tank for size comparison:*










*Orangedelight Shrimp*


----------



## goalcreas

Awesome


----------



## Fishy_Fun

very nice


----------



## ragn4rok

Cool... Did you breed them with pH 6.8? Wow.. How about Celebes beauty (harlequin)? Already breed them too?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

I take it prices will drop dramatically now? $1/shrimp?  
Congrats BTW


----------



## Fishman123

Wow, those shrimp truly are amazing. Breeding them is even better, Good job!


----------



## Scipio

Lucky


----------



## neilfishguy

It must have arrived berried?


----------



## manifresh006

Nice


----------



## Tex Gal

Wonderful!! SO glad for you! I know you're doing the happy dance!!!


----------



## tbrat

Awww....how cute babies!! Congrats on the new arrivals!! How are they doing any new pics or updates for us?? Thank you for sharing the great news and pics.

Take care and have fun!
brat


----------



## Fishman123

I would really love to see some updates, Wood.


----------



## Wood

Update 4.2.08

OK. The babies seem to be growing a bit. They are still hiding of course. They remind me of CRS babies in that they like to hide in the beginning. 

I see them more at close to lights out. They probably have trained themselves to know when the timer is about to turn the lights out and they begin to emerge to feed.

They are pretty active at that time. Fast movers too. 

More updates will follow....


----------



## Varig8

WOW....Really a bonus to get a berried female and to have the young hatch, and so far, survive! How many of this species did you get? Where did you get these beauties? Keep me on the "list" if you have any to part with in the future! Currently I'm keeping S grade CRS, SS+ Antho head CRS, Blue Bee, Cobalt Blue, Blue, Blue Zebra Yellow, Amano, Minami, and Gracilirostris.


----------



## neilfishguy

Wood, Judging from the dates you posted you recieved these shrimp and the daye you posted this, it must have arrived berried. Do you really think this counts as YOU breeding them and not whoever you bought them from?


----------



## Wood

I received this one as well as others (who I think dropped eggs or also gave birth) berried.

Never did I say that I had "BRED" them, the whole purpose of the post was to show that there were babies and that they do indeed breed in freshwater and that the babies will live in freshwater.

Seems like there is someone always willing to stir it up....


----------



## neilfishguy

yeah sorry, I didnt mean to stir things up, I will be alot more exited when you start getting berried shrimp. This is only part of getting them to breed. Good luck and sorry if I sounded like a jerk


----------



## oblongshrimp

the hardest part is getting the young to survive to adulthood.


----------



## milalic

oblongshrimp said:


> the hardest part is getting the young to survive to adulthood.


In my opinion the hardest part is getting them to adapt to our water parameters, their new diets, etc. in order to thrive and breed in our tanks.
I have received shrimp that have been berried before and had success with the babies growing to adulthood, but it took a very long time for the adults to get berried in my tanks.

Cheers,


----------



## Six

I think acclimating a berried female and getting the young to survive takes more skill at husbandry than just breeding them outright. But, that's just my opinion 

Congrats! I'm glad to see I was wrong about them doing well in fw.


----------



## Wood

Update 4.6.08

OK. I keep finding more of the babies. I found these two on the glass and they kept following that Sulawesi Snail ("Tylomelania towutica") which is a beautiful snail to say the least. They have grown but still have a transparent look to them. Their eyes are also golden for some reason. Maybe they get darker as they grow more. They did not react to the camera flash or me getting close to the glass so maybe they are still blind or something and that is why their eyes are golden.

It seemed like they would eat the algae the snail already fed over. Maybe the snails loosens up the algae and makes it easier for the babies to eat. They would pick at the algae directly after the snail moved over it. Very interesting to watch. Maybe they just like the cover or protection that the snail provides.

Sorry that the pics are bad quality, plus there is a lot of algae on the front glass of the tank. I guess it is a good thing to forget to clean the front glass because the babies come out for viewing 

Enjoy....










Close Up


















Close Up


----------



## Kets

How much do the snails cost?


----------



## Wood

hey,

www.planetinverts.com/store


----------



## newbie314

Soemtimes I think the Shrimp eat the slime left over by the snails. Maybe lots of microbes?


----------



## Xema

Hello Ryan,

I got some shrimplets of matano black tiger from a pregnant female I got. They hatch into the bag.


















They are quite active, do not tend to hide as spongi or cardenal, they stay most of the time walking around the soil looking for some to eat, same for shrimplets.


----------



## Gilles

Ryan, good to see you are getting some baby's! If you'd like to see the nursury i am setting up and leave a comment, that is greatly appreciated. It can be viewed in the DIY section.


----------



## Wood

xema,

do yours have gold/yellow eyes when they are young? They are so small that I can barely see anything


----------



## neilfishguy

how large are the babys compared to a newborn RCS?

Looking good wood!


----------



## Red Spider

I am getting some next week - cardinals and slender blues
im wondering what ur parameters are?
PH, Temp Etc

Thanks


----------



## mikenas102

These things are going to make cherry shrimp a thing of the past once the prices come down. Very nice!


----------



## yum

Holy macro-lens! Nice pics! Thanks for sharing the pics and the info! That is great to hear that these will do well in freshwater.


----------



## Wood

I took some more shots today of the baby I found eating on the pebbles in the tank. I suppose this particular species gains more color as it grows. I am confused about its coloration now. It could very well be that there was a Orange Delight or another species pregnant that I did not notice and gave birth. It does have similar marking to the Orange Delight. Perhaps there are 2 different species of babies in the tank. I will solve this riddle in due time.

You can definitely tell that it is a Sulawesi Baby by the hump on the top of its tail and more importantly that it has fans instead of claws. If you look closely you can see the fans. I observed its behavior and it eats exactly like the adults.

White Dash Mother









Adult Orange Delight









Baby Shrimp on the rock. If you look closely you can see the fans.


----------



## Afyounie

So they have fans instead of claws. How do they eat algae?


----------



## Xema

Afyounie said:


> So they have fans instead of claws. How do they eat algae?


It is not fan... that is claws with hair in the point to comb the little particles on the rocks.


----------



## Wood

They definitely do not look like claws to me but I could be wrong. Blow are photos of a Tiger Shrimp with claws and a Cardinal Shrimp's "fans".

The Cardinal Shrimp seems to maybe have fan looking clamps. Sort of like two garden rakes that clamp together when food is in between. Once they press together with food in between they move to the move and open. I hope you understand that description.

Photos

*Tiger Shrimp*



















*Cardinal Shrimp*


----------



## Xema

Definitely Cardinal shrimps looks like a marine shrimp and it is from freshwater.... I mean, appearance deceives to our eyes...










The only one difference is cardinal has fine claws -right name is queliped-, pointed with a brush of hair. As other shrimps from this kind of life style.


----------



## Xema

with magnification...


----------



## neilfishguy

wow one has fans one claws!


----------



## oblongshrimp

man i am jealous of your guys skill at macro shots.


----------



## Xema

Extract of the description paper for _C. spongicola_, closely related specie with sp. Cardinal with same life style.










Zitzler, K. & Cai, Y. (2006). _Caridina spongicola_, new species, a freshwater shrimp (_Crustacea: Decapoda: Atyidae_) from the ancient Malili lake system of Sulawesi, Indonesia. The Raffles Bulletin of Zoology 54: 271-276


----------



## Wood

OK Xema you win!  hehehe

Xema has a nice macro lens too  I wonder where he got it heehheheheh

Magnificent photos Xema!!


----------



## Afyounie

So sulawesi shrimp have both types of claws. I guess this means that they have multiple ways of getting food?


----------



## Xema

Wood said:


> OK Xema you win!  hehehe


It´s not a contest... Just you took an unusual position of the quelipeds that does it looks like a little fan.
Fan in shrimps are for catching food from water column, this cardinal shrimp go it combing from the rocks. Most of the shrimps which live on rocky substrate show this long hair in the point of the claws.



Wood said:


> Xema has a nice macro lens too  I wonder where he got it heehheheheh
> 
> Magnificent photos Xema!!


I think you know very well this lens...but I wonder what lens now are you using?


----------



## Wood

Using the same. 100mm Macro Canon.


----------



## Wood

All of these babies are from already pregnant females caught in the wild. These are not captive bred babies. These hatched during shipment. They are cute little things.

*Red Goldflake Babies *





































*Baby Brown Camo*


----------



## GlitcH

Nice update Ryan.
Everytime I see your closeups I almost suceed in talking myself into getting an SLR. It's only a matter of time before I blame you for putting my budget into the red. lol

 Great shots man!


----------



## Wood

Thanks. 

Getting a great dslr and macro lens is a superb investment. They do not depreciate in value much if not at all and if kept in good shape will last you almost forever. I suggest buying new brand name equipment because you will not save much on used equipment and with brand name you know the quality is good.


----------



## Wood

Cardinal Babies all over my tank....

See how many you can count in the photos....

I count 9 in this one:









I count 11 in this photo:


----------



## CraigThor

Looking good


----------



## mikenas102

CHA-CHING! At the going rate you're better off investing in a Sulawesi Shrimp farm than investing in the stock market.


----------



## yum

So, Wood. Are you finding any particular difficulty keeping these shrimps? I was digging around on other forums and I believe you were present on those as well, when someone from asia mentioned that they had been keeping these types of shrimp in their hobby for years and they are very hardy and easy. I got the impression they were as easy as keeping Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## Wood

Some say it is easy, some say it is hard. I find that it is easy as long as they are not too stressed during shipment. Also, your tank must be in good condition and they must be happy in their new home of course. ph should be 7 or more and temp 82F or more.


----------



## Wood

Update 4.29.08

The babies are all over the place and seem to be growing and doing well. I sure hope that they grow and start breeding. Would be nice to have captive babies.


----------



## CraigThor

These the baby Cardinals??? There soo Red.


----------



## Wood

Yes Cardinal babies. They are really cool in person especially with the white legs moving about. So tiny.


----------



## Wood

I wanted to post an update as to the growth of the sulawesi babies. It seems that they grow slowly at first, but the older they get the faster they grow. The survival rate from baby to sub-juvie seems low. Out of the original 20-30 babies that I have only 10 remain. They have grown nicely though and are now eating food.

Here is the photo taken back on April 24th of the Cardinal babies:









Size Today (June 7th) 45 days later



















Baby White Dash taken on March 26th:



















Baby White dash today June 7th (74 days later)


----------



## pealow

Congratulations Ryan, if anyone could breed them, I knew it would be you. Keep us posted on their growth.

Paula


----------



## Wood

pealow said:


> Congratulations Ryan, if anyone could breed them, I knew it would be you. Keep us posted on their growth.
> 
> Paula


Thanks.

These are babies from pregnant females from the wild. Meaning that the females became pregnant in the wild and when they were put in my tank the eggs hatched. Once I get an F2 generation then it will be an officially captive bred shrimp for me. These shrimp photoed will have to become pregnant, have babies, and then those babies have offspring for a true captive bred cycle. At least that is how I feel about it.


----------



## rich_one

this is great work your doing... good luck to you, man!


----------



## yum

I wish you all the luck. You are pioneering these shrimp for our hobby!


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng

I'm about to get some shrimp from Wood. Hopefully i could do the same and breed them in captivity.


----------



## rich_one

good luck... keep us posted!


----------



## Wood

I am definitely going to try my best to get these young ones to breed. I would love to be able to sell captive bred ones.


----------



## dothanhvan_engi

hello Wood!
how's going on with your dear Shrimp?
I'm really eager to see your update!


----------



## DarrylR

Here is his shrimp store and forum:

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/
http://www.planetinverts.com/Acclimating New Shrimp.html


----------



## starrystarstarr

this is just to exciting!! i cant wait to see more pics as the babies grow.


----------



## akamasha

So amazing i hope they breed like crazy for you.


----------

